# Woohoo!!!



## jeffmue (Apr 22, 2010)

We bought our motorhome yesterday and I got to cuddle up with all the tech manuals last night and read myself into a stupor. It's a 36.5' 96 Holiday Rambler LE with 44k on the odometer and in mint condition! I feel like a little boy on Christmas Eve! We are planning on driving to Cali this summer to go to LegoLand. We will be staying at a local RV park and will be bringing the RV to LegoLand so my wife or I can take the little ones back for a midday nap. 

Alright, so my first volley of questions: 

Should we take our Expedition along to give us a bit more mobility or just use the RV for our trips? 

What sort of map apps do you all use? We've been lost too many times to rely on Mapquest or Googlemaps to plan our route. We are looking at joining Good Sam RV Club and it looks like it has a decent travel route app, but are there any better ones out there?


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

First of all congradulations on your purchase!

As for a second vehicle I would bring one but that's just me, then again I have a TT so my input on this issue does not count!


----------



## jeffmue (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL! My wife has an A6 but there's no way we can all fit in her's or yours for that matter. Thanks!


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Have you considered a GPS system? I just love the lady that tells me to make a legal U turn in 4/10 of a mile when I make a mistake.

Also a book that I will not leave home without is "The Next Exit". For more on that please read this blog post.

Hope this helps.

Ruide


----------



## jeffmue (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks very much heruide! I'll look into GPS system and I'll check out this book.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Congrats on the purchase, that sounds awesome! Where is the pics, show it off so we can all be jealous


----------



## jeffmue (Apr 22, 2010)

My wife, Robin, has been working some really brutal hours this past month and the storage facility that we are using is about an hour away so we just haven't gotten to go up there and get any pictures yet. I will post some when I can.


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

jeffmue said:


> Thanks very much heruide! I'll look into GPS system and I'll check out this book.


Jeffmue,

You are welcome. Take care.

Ruide


----------



## jeffmue (Apr 22, 2010)

My wonderful wife surprised me this morning with a Garmin Nuvi 205W. I've already updated the maps and taken it out for a spin.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Sounds sweet, happy Jeff day  I have a Garmin Nuvi 350, works great.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

I must of missed this one! Congrats on the purchase. I have the Garmin Nuvi 250w. Works very well. It also has blue tooth for hands free phone calls. Love multi purpose things like that!


----------



## jeffmue (Apr 22, 2010)

We looked at the 250. Amazon the best price but when we went to purchase it they kept trying to give us a "New - Refurbished" one. As this is our first GPS and we're on a budget, we just went with the basics for now. So far it's really nice.


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

I use a Rand MC Nally program on my computer, so far so good. Mapquest and google had me going so far out of my way, when I knew where I was, what where they doing to me when I didn't know?
I always check the route out on a map, just to double check. I haven't gotten into the gps's yet. I have heard some stories about them also.
Have a great time on your trip and good luck and enjoy your new rig.


----------



## jeffmue (Apr 22, 2010)

I used google and yahoo maps too and 75% of the time I'd end up lost on the wrong side of town. So far this GPS is great. Just type in your destination (it autofills most of the info) and go. I'll keep a map on hand too but what I'm really hoping is that my wife can relax a bit and not worry about me getting lost.


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

my son has a garmin, don't know what model. When he went to Lake George, NY. the thing took him on some pretty bad roads to be pulling a 30' trailer on. The trip we took to Strasburg, Pa., I printed out the directions from my Mc Nally program. The Garmin took us the same way as I printed out.
There is probably a way to set the gps for rv's. The Penn. route was pretty much just major roads where as the campground in Lake George was kinda off the beaten path.
I'm thinking now that the Lake George trip was about 5 or 6 years ago. I believe he got a new gps. The newer ones might work better than the old ones.


----------



## jeffmue (Apr 22, 2010)

I noticed, in my trial run, that my GPS's first function was to display the most efficient and direct route. I don't think things like road condition or if it's paved are factored in. My biggest frustration driving and following a map is there is always that unmarked road somewhere that completely throws me off, there's always that turn you notice "after" you've passed it, and pulling over for directions almost always gets you more lost than you previously were.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

http://www.campercommunity.com/forum/rv-camper-discussions/1371-1-year-poi-excellence-low-clearance-avoidance.html


----------



## jeffmue (Apr 22, 2010)

Yep! I'll be getting that one too.


----------

